# '03 F250 SD 4x4/axle u-joint replacement



## trotsky (Nov 23, 2007)

I am wondering how to replace my axle u-joints? I have the aptitude and lots of tools but I have never replaced axle joints before and was wondering how much of a tear down is needed or if any special tools are required?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

You may get some good advice here. www.ford-trucks.com go to the Super Duty forum. There is alot of good help here too. I don't think you need any special tools besides a press. A good manual will help.


----------



## trotsky (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for your help hydro.


----------



## sonicblue2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

I've done mine. There not too bad just be careful of the ABS sensor.
Basically: Remove wheel,remove caliper and disc,Remove locking hub assembly and snap ring.Gently remove the ABS sensor. Undo the bolts that hold the bearing cartridge. you will need a brass hammer to get that off.Once all of the parts are out of the way you should be able to pull the stub shaft through the hole in the spindle. You may run into a small problem getting the rubber dust seal threw the hole but if your patient it will come threw.
Make sure you get your U joint first!!! And maybe the dust seal. The dealer was the only place I could get one and it was $75. OUCH.While you have it apart ,make sure that your bearing is good... They are expensive too. $300 + 
Be very careful re-installing the axle so you don't damage the oil seal inside.
Good luck and should take you about 1 1/2 hours if you take your time and do it right.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Like sonic said just take your time and it is not to bad. But like he said check your bearings and replace if you need to while it is all apart. Yours will be a lot cheaper then mine 600.00 from ford for my 99. There are aftermarket ones out there. Good luck.


----------



## trotsky (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for everyones help, I appreciate it.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Next time you replace drive line stuff try a Medium / Heavy Duty Truck Parts Dealer.
Much cheaper then a Stealer-ship. Same parts and are OEM or better revisions of OEM.
If they carry Axle shafts,u-joints,bearings and seals for my old Bronco II, they would have or be able to order your stuff.
Try to take the old u joint with you to compare what they have listed. If it's like the older Fords it should have all 3 the same. If it has the short shaft on the left side connected to the center section / pumpkin. You have to remove the pumpkin to get the u joint out.
They sell a gasket for reinstall too. Be careful it's heavy as hell !
Some people will tell you that you can do that shaft in place. I never could.
I misplaced my magic wand and easy button in the garage a few years ago and can't find them.


----------

